# ITP (air bubbly cut pic added)



## AmyW (Sep 10, 2011)

I have got to start working faster. I got just to emulsification and by the time I was half through pouring it was getting too thick. HOPEFULLY this one still turns out ok. I like the top at least lol

Scented with Peak's Mountain Lake. The colors (ultramarine and oxide) gave me some trouble and refused to completely dissolve, the colors would be darker if it had cooperated.

Inside:







On top:


----------



## saltydog (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh, Amy, I think it looks fab.  The texture and swirl in that second photo are beautiful. Goes perfect with Mountain Lake.


----------



## nattynoo (Sep 10, 2011)

Nice swirls.
I never tire looking at soap pics.
Hope it cuts good for you.


----------



## Bayougirl (Sep 10, 2011)

I think it looks great.  And it does take awhile to get the hang of the trace and swirls.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 10, 2011)

Beautiful! I love the colors and I can't wait to see it cut.


----------



## serfmunke (Sep 10, 2011)

Second pic is gorgeous! Cut pics yet?


----------



## AmyW (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks  I'll update when I can't stand it any longer and cut. I just made it this morning but in addition to being unable to wait to cut, I'm unable to wait to post  I'm hoping it'll be good to cut this evening.


----------



## KylieO (Sep 10, 2011)

hehehehe, i'm no good at waiting either 

looks fab so far, gorgeous colours and swirl and i too can't wait to see it cut


----------



## AmyW (Sep 10, 2011)

Air bubbles. Boo, hiss.

At least it smells good.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm sorry you got air bubbles but they're still beautiful. I love the swirls.


----------



## Relle (Sep 11, 2011)

Love the soap,the colours go well together.


----------



## AmyW (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks  I'm eager to do this again and have it work out just right, particularly get the colors to dissolve right (I need me one of these http://www.brambleberry.com/Mini-Silver ... P4721.aspx), and have everything set up better so I can work quicker and have no bubbles.


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 11, 2011)

Amy the soap looks beautiful and my recipe is so similar........Emulsifies and then bam it is thickening up.............good for sculpting the tops but not as good for swirling I have to work really effectively to get a swirl going    Cant wait to see your next batch


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 11, 2011)

Lovely swirls Amy.  :wink:


----------



## judymoody (Sep 11, 2011)

AmyW said:
			
		

> Thanks  I'm eager to do this again and have it work out just right, particularly get the colors to dissolve right (I need me one of these http://www.brambleberry.com/Mini-Silver ... P4721.aspx), and have everything set up better so I can work quicker and have no bubbles.



That's a clever tool.  Must add to my wish list.

I use a latte frother.  Works well but cost more than that little gadget.

The air bubbles aren't that big a deal.  I think your soap came out very well.


----------



## kharmon320 (Sep 11, 2011)

I keep looking for a latte frother in Target, Walmart, etc. but haven't found one yet.  I may have to buy one from Brambleberry.

Your soaps turned out beautiful.  Love the colors & swirls.


----------



## aroma (Sep 11, 2011)

Your soap is very pretty. I love the green


----------



## Midnight Rowan (Sep 11, 2011)

Really gorgeous swirl, despite the thickness   and I really kind of like air bubbles, as long as they're not huge or too many... it adds to the appeal of handmade ^^

As for the milk frother, you can get one on amazon for 1.99, 4.99 with free shipping if your total order makes $25 (all items that qualify for free shipping) HTH!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Sep 21, 2011)

So pretty!  Love your choice of colours and the swirls.

I don't have a problem with air bubbles.  I think it's just another thing that makes our home made soap so special!


----------



## Pretty n Plain (Sep 21, 2011)

That is the most "Elegant" soap swirl I have ever seen, especially on the top, stunning :shock:


----------



## dOttY (Sep 21, 2011)

I love the swirl and colours!  Beautiful soap.

Try this, I have one of these and it works a treat:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/280651285031 ... 1423.l2649


----------



## Sunny (Sep 21, 2011)

I have milk frothers from Ikea for $2.99. They are not available online but if you live close to an Ikea then it's a great deal.


----------



## Moonblossom (Sep 22, 2011)

I love those colors together I have made so much soap but haven't had time to download pictures to my PC. I also need a frother and I get air bubbles so bad not matter what I do I can't seem to avoid them. So days are worse then others though.


----------



## Cherry Pit Soap Works (Sep 17, 2013)

Gorg, gorg, GORGEOUS!! Wow, your swirls look amazing!


----------



## newbie (Sep 17, 2013)

Beautiful colors and swirl. Don't worry too much about the air bubbles. Way better than lye cavities!!!


----------



## renata (Sep 20, 2013)

Wonderful! I don't mind that air bubbles


----------



## Trinity (Sep 20, 2013)

Beautiful ..... love the colors and the swirls. What color green is that??? I really like it with the scent they are perfect


----------



## Marilyna (Sep 20, 2013)

Lovely!  The air bubbles are no big deal!


----------



## MOGal70 (Sep 20, 2013)

On another handmade forum, one poster said that her Granny always intentionaly made one "mistake" in each project so that whomever recieved it would be able to tell that it was handmade! I don't intentionaly do that, but I agree that little imperfections are a great halmark for an item being handmade, so I do embrace them. Embrace your air bubbles and be very proud of your soap!


----------



## savonierre (Sep 20, 2013)

It truly is beautiful soap even with the bubbles..


----------



## Twiggy (Sep 21, 2013)

I just love such a look on soap! Gentle, pastel colors - fab! Great! It’s been a while ago when you post it, and probably soap is long time gone! But maybe you remember what kind of colors you use?


----------



## dcornett (Sep 23, 2013)

Very pretty! Love the color combination!


----------

